# Schupp's Grove antique market bottle show PA.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 16, 2021)

Here is the link. If you can make it, here the link. July 16, 17, 18th.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 





						Shupp's Grove Antique Market Theme Week Schedule
					

Shupp's Grove Antique Market located in beautiful Lancaster County, PA is an outdoor antiques and collectibles market and has been in operation since 1962. We are known as "the Picker's market, where REAL DEALS still happen."




					www.shuppsgrove.com


----------



## BrentC (Jul 16, 2021)

I just got back from Shupp's Grove.  Lots of nice bottles. I left with 12 new bottles for my collection.  Mostly hutches from northeast Pennsylvania.  Plus a few blobs from the Philadelphia area.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 17, 2021)

J mis-counted.  I only bought 10.  Here is a pic. From left to right:

F. MCKINNEY Philadelphia 
Dyottville Glass Works Philadelphia 
Adam Scheidt Norristown, Pa
Whalen and Farrell Wilkes-Barre Pa
HR Stone Carbondale Pa
Stone Bottling Works Carbondale Pa
Lewis Morse and Sons Scranton Pa
R. Bloser Scranton Pa
E. Robinson's Sons Scranton Pa
N. Cappiello Dunmore Pa.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 18, 2021)

BrentC said:


> J mis-counted.  I only bought 10.  Here is a pic. From left to right:
> 
> F. MCKINNEY Philadelphia
> Dyottville Glass Works Philadelphia
> ...


There was so much there. I didn't understand why it said 3-7pm but I walked in the door at noon on Saturday and half the sellers were packing up to leave. I got 4 myself. I will post them later. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 18, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> There was so much there. I didn't understand why it said 3-7pm but I walked in the door at noon on Saturday and half the sellers were packing up to leave. I got 4 myself. I will post them later.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I had seen some of the dealers on FarceBook saying there was rain on the way and they were set up outside so were packing up to avoid the mess.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 18, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I had seen some of the dealers on FarceBook saying there was rain on the way and they were set up outside so were packing up to avoid the mess.


It slowed the highway on the way home to a crawl, it was pretty bad. It looked like rain all day sunday too. Makes sense they had alot to clean up.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Aug 1, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> There was so much there. I didn't understand why it said 3-7pm but I walked in the door at noon on Saturday and half the sellers were packing up to leave. I got 4 myself. I will post them later.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


3-7 pm was the Friday early buyers. It rains almost every Saturday at this event, I guess that's why they have 3 shows there this year (also probably because covid cancelled last years).  I was at the 1st show in May and they packed early Sat and Sun no rain but pollen was terrible and it was fairly hot even in the shade.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 2, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> 3-7 pm was the Friday early buyers. It rains almost every Saturday at this event, I guess that's why they have 3 shows there this year (also probably because covid cancelled last years).  I was at the 1st show in May and they packed early Sat and Sun no rain but pollen was terrible and it was fairly hot even in the shade.


14/15 August they are having a native American artifacts & fossils, rocks, gems & minerals. Never been to one here but I would like to go.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

